# Odd Man Out



## Hapiguy (Feb 2, 2021)

Just say you found it, don't give it away yet........


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

Found it.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 3, 2021)

Me too.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 4, 2021)

Found it.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Found it.


Ditto


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2021)

Ummmm.... What do we do now?


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2021)

Tish said:


> Ummmm.... What do we do now?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 5, 2021)

*Found it. almost right away..!!!  *


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> View attachment 148203



Hi Bonnie,  For new puzzles go to  "For Hapi Puzzlers" thread.  I thought it might be more fun for y'all if they're all in one place.
Thank you for playing and I'm open for suggestion and comments.  Hapi puzzling.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 5, 2021)

I found it.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> Hi Bonnie,  For new puzzles go to  "For Hapi Puzzlers" thread.  I thought it might be more fun for y'all if they're all in one place.
> Thank you for playing and I'm open for suggestion and comments.  Hapi puzzling.


Sorry ...  just having fun ..

BTW ... Welcome to the games


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

Tish said:


> Ummmm.... What do we do now?


I just posted a new thread "Quizzes" in Games.  Let me know if you like it please.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

RubyK said:


> I found it.


I just posted a new thread "Quizzes" in Games.  Let me know if you like it please.


----------

